# Have you decorated inside already? Post your photos!



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

My mantel decor 2018


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Much of our inside stuff stays up all year. I'll have to get current pictures soon I guess.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The Haunted Dollhouse is up & hubby just bought me the Bethany Lowe “Crescent Moon w/Girl on Swing”.


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow did you make that house?!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

hplvr17 said:


> Wow do you make that house?!


Yep. We bought a kit & then just kept adding onto it. Hubby built the green house (not quite finished) & wrap around porch. 
https://www.hayneedle.com/product/b...MIhZv-_LGs3QIVxEwNCh1LGwzfEAQYASABEgKhL_D_BwE


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

This will be a great thread once people finish decorating! I’m still moving pieces here and there, but will definitely post pictures when I’m completely finished. Can’t wait to see everyone’s designs! 

I love how you incorporated the window pane into your design. Very chic!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you Bobbiejo! Yeah it is pretty early huh lol! Usually I wait til mid September but I just couldn’t haha!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

GREAT HAUNTED dollhouse guys , i gotta make me one of those , what a cool idea and how cool you all setup your halloween decor so early , i made a deal few years ago with my partner and my daughter that i wouldn't decorate inside until after my daughters birthday which is 18th October which does not leave me much time to enjoy it once up , wish here in the U.K. we would embrace it more and quicker although it is becoming a much bigger and better holiday with the newer generations coming up .


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

I’m still debating about doing a whole set up this year because we will be out of the country for the better part of October but I couldn’t help myself from doing a small display in my kitchen ?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

I have orange and purple leds to light the stuff on both shelves, no batteries


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

It’s beginning to look a lot like Samhain!??


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Everything looks so beautiful.. You all have such great taste. Patch where did you get all the silver pumpkins they are amazing.........?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Aww thank you so much. They came from Home goods and Marshalls. Think I got them around 2 years ago.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Been decorated since first weekend in august


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hearthfire - I have never seen a Halloween/Fall themed shower curtain before. That is fantastic. Wish we could get them over here in the UK.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great everyone! Hope you guys post more! I hope to start decorating this weekend!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Have yourself a very vintage Halloween. (This is just the beginning)


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> Have yourself a very vintage Halloween. (This is just the beginning)


so jealous


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

MDNA, Do you remember where that adorable fabric vintage pumpkin man with the bowtie is from?


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, I want to come to everyones house and just sit and take in the amazingness. We have just started. Here are few images.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Me if any of yall lived in my neighborhood


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

vwgirl said:


> Okay, I want to come to everyones house and just sit and take in the amazingness. We have just started. Here are few images.
> View attachment 562547
> 
> View attachment 562549
> ...


don't you love the coziness of the Halloween-Christmas Season ahhhhh
this is so amazing and fun!!!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

HereForTheBoose said:


> MDNA, Do you remember where that adorable fabric vintage pumpkin man with the bowtie is from?


hello
if you mean the guy on the tree, he and the cat that is prob on the other side were from walmart a few years back. they didn't have them at every walmart though


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I have orange and purple leds to light the stuff on both shelves, no batteries
> View attachment 562125
> 
> View attachment 562127
> ...


I am so annoyed, I ordered the Hocus pops a few months ago and the date keeps changing. I will not order online anymore. I would have probably been better off getting them from the store.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

mdna2014 said:


> I am so annoyed, I ordered the Hocus pops a few months ago and the date keeps changing. I will not order online anymore. I would have probably been better off getting them from the store.


I ordered from Spirit Halloween Jul 14, they arrived very late August. No shipping notification email or anything. Ordered the Hocus Pocus mugs fearing they'd sell out instantly lol...they havent shipped yet and if they did, no email. I wonder if theyre in stores now. I always do this

Yall talking about the Beistle plush? https://www.sourpussclothing.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=beistle maybe same dude, no bowtie


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

This is all i have done so far !


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

mdna2014 said:


> hello
> if you mean the guy on the tree, he and the cat that is prob on the other side were from walmart a few years back. they didn't have them at every walmart though


Thanks! Our Walmart shafts Halloween decor. It's mostly 4 aisles of costumes and candy and half of one for decor. Which of course gets pushed out for Christmas stuff early!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I see I’m not the only person who decorates the bathroom


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Thanks! Our Walmart shafts Halloween decor. It's mostly 4 aisles of costumes and candy and half of one for decor. Which of course gets pushed out for Christmas stuff early![/QUOTE
> Walmart is strange like that. One store has a bunch of stuff, another one has one isle. very odd.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> I see I’m not the only person who decorates the bathroom


nice!
i will take pics of the master bath soon. lol


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Only have two small areas done in my house.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Malicious said:


> This is all i have done so far !


Malicious

I just love that bedspread. I had been looking at them for a few days now but honestly if I bring one more bedspread set in the house, hubby is gonna kill me. I have bought so many over the years and a lot of them are just on the bed a short while during whatever holiday it is. How could men possibly understand why we do things like this?? Who would need more than one cover?

I bought one of those big fancy sets that come with everything including the sheets and such. I think it has been on the bed less than 5 times and now that I have become sick I CANNOT lift that thing from the chair to the bed. It's a beautiful set and I only paid a couple of hundred dollars for it on EBAY. I wonder if I sold this expensive set if he would be ok with me replacing it with cheap sets!!!LOL!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

mdna2014 said:


> Kdestra said:
> 
> 
> > I see I’m not the only person who decorates the bathroom
> ...


Do you have a theme or color choice?

We just finished our master bathroom renovation. I still haven’t bought new towels or bath mats. I guess I’ll have to wait until next year for that.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Muffy said:


> I wonder if I sold this expensive set if he would be ok with me replacing it with cheap sets!!!LOL!!


That's the way my mind works!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

dawnski said:


> Only have two small areas done in my house


Love! Love! Love!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

mdna2014, where did you get that wall hanging behind your little orange tree? the owl at top with the witch ect. ? It's different from the usual, I love it.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

mdna2014 said:


> Been decorated since first weekend in august
> View attachment 562293
> View attachment 562295
> View attachment 562297
> ...


Love your decorations. I have some of the paper goods but never put them on the walls. My walls were recently painted, how do you hang them and not hurt the paint when you take them down?


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> Do you have a theme or color choice?
> 
> We just finished our master bathroom renovation. I still haven’t bought new towels or bath mats. I guess I’ll have to wait until next year for that.


I usually always try to theme, color match my rooms. Doesn't always happen that way. That bathroom used to be a blue so it was hard to always match. Now it is a neutral gray so anything goes! As far as a theme, The kitchen and most of the living room is vintage inspired. The bathroom is whimsey, master bath is mostly crows and candles.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

amuck amuck said:


> Love your decorations. I have some of the paper goods but never put them on the walls. My walls were recently painted, how do you hang them and not hurt the paint when you take them down?


thanks so much Amuck (love the name). I use the command strips and hooks. Just be very careful when removing them because I have had a few break as i was pulling them off an that sucks. I still think they are the best bet though.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

master bath


















View attachment 562955


















[/attach]


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> mdna2014, where did you get that wall hanging behind your little orange tree? the owl at top with the witch ect. ? It's different from the usual, I love it.


 it is part of this years beistle vintage line.
https://www.partycheap.com/Vintage-Halloween-Totem-Pole-Cutouts-p/00428.htm they are the cheapest. plus use PARTYTIME15 for 15% off. the shipping is like $10 but if you are buying alot (and you will) it's great!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

mdna2014 said:


> master bath
> View attachment 562949
> View attachment 562951
> View attachment 562953
> ...


Your bathroom its so cute and I love the Vultures. Are they from Target? I saw some online and I was not sure if they looked good in person but they look amazing in your pictures....


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I love all the cute stuff you all have! Makes me want to decorate now too!..

But, we're going out of the country next week and won't be back til the 30th. October 1st is gonna be a mad rush of jet lag and getting everything out, UGH!!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Your bathroom its so cute and I love the Vultures. Are they from Target? I saw some online and I was not sure if they looked good in person but they look amazing in your pictures....


buzz and scraps! yes they are and i just love them! get them while you can because the birds sell right out and flippers charge ridiculous amounts on ebay,
thanks so much for the compliments!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

RedSonja said:


> I love all the cute stuff you all have! Makes me want to decorate now too!..
> 
> But, we're going out of the country next week and won't be back til the 30th. October 1st is gonna be a mad rush of jet lag and getting everything out, UGH!!


i say you do it now and when you get back you will get to relax and enjoy!!!


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

Dawnski ~You have such a great eye and mad talent!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

dawnski said:


> Only have two small areas done in my house.
> 
> View attachment 562881
> 
> ...


Gorgeous.You have great details.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love seeing all of these photos! Beautiful work everyone. I go more for the spooky then the cute or vintage. I am itching to start decorating this weekend. Once I get it all out I will post some picks


----------



## ShadyAcre (Jul 3, 2017)

Got one thing done today. This is my front window. Hoping it’ll get me moving on the rest.

Disclaimer: It’s a silly little thing, but the grandkids love it. (It’s a Jolees Boutique papercraft kit from a few years ago with a couple dollar tree Halloween village trees & figurines added in.)


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've done a bit. If I do the inside early it helps for when I start the outside. Plus the grand kids love it LOL


----------



## Vira28 (Jul 6, 2018)

Need more time!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE that witch & the birds & finally gave in & ordered them online from Target, I even splurged the extra $5.99 for shipping so I could get them earlier! If I went with in-store pick up I couldn't get them until Sept. 21-25, but shipped I'll get them this week.


----------



## Inkysunshine (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi everyone! Love everyones photos! I started at the beginning of September! I am not done by a long shot, I made some skull pics for our mantle and added some lights. I'll be adding some branches around the lights soon.


----------



## hwclarkejr1 (Aug 29, 2014)

We haven’t done very much I’m still collecting stuff. But I do have a few pictures from last year


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

debbiedowner67 said:


> I've done a bit. If I do the inside early it helps for when I start the outside. Plus the grand kids love it LOL


This cracks me up! I love how the skeleton is petting the cat!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Pastel & Psyhic


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes! Getting ready for the party!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Everyone is doing such a great job. Started digging in boxes today and was able to put a few things out. Everything is too disorganized


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

hplvr17 what a gorgeous and unqiue approach. Wouldn't have thought of it but I love it! remindsme of these pastel skull candles I keep buying people as house warming gifts

christyjone, what a cool chandelier! Is that always there?!

Spookerstar, I LOVE how the bust looks with everything! Those bugs are also so beautiful. Makes me want to paint my life black and gold.


Hoping to get on it myself soon. Our apartment looks like it exploded because we've been doing deep closet cleaning, but um, haven't quite finished. Hoping to at least get a few touches out so I can start to enjoy before the office lets me go wild (Oct. 1)


----------



## Terrorsteet (Sep 17, 2018)

Decorating inside is minimalistic as wife prefers to decorate like a normal person. Outside on the other hand I can do what I want. Spent all day yesterday decorating since the next weekend is calling for crappy weather.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

IM still trying to find all my stuff. Did get my table done but cant find all my other stuff.


----------



## Ronny G (Sep 17, 2018)

Great decorations everyone! Some of them are fun and lighthearted, but some are truly scary looking. Has anyone had visitors over (young or old) that were afraid of them?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Need to get done with these inside projects so I can clean and get going on the inside stuff. I am anxious to get started on putting the webs up in the Hallway.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Terror your house looks amazing


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

hplvr17 said:


> Pastel & Psyhic


I love this! Where did you get that crystal ball?


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow!!!! I can not pick a favorite, y'all did such a great job. Everyones homes look so good. They are all so different.


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

HauntedDiva said:


> hplvr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Pastel & Psyhic
> ...


Thanks! I got it at Home Goods!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

GraveyardQueen said:


> hplvr17 what a gorgeous and unqiue approach. Wouldn't have thought of it but I love it! remindsme of these pastel skull candles I keep buying people as house warming gifts
> 
> christyjone, what a cool chandelier! Is that always there?!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I’m curious to see what the pastel skull candle are like?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Part 2. Still not done! Lol

These purple lights are from Ross. THEY'RE AMAZING!! They have about 10 settings (they switch from purple to orange, chasers, twinkling, steady purple, steady orange, flashing, etc) also a timer for each setting. If you see them at ross, buy them. You won't regret it.


















































Our very dim porch so far (you can't see hardly anything, there are pumpkins and cauldrons around)
That is the infamous cauldron witch from Kirklands and Zulily 
Wanted to make an entire post review for her when I get chance, lots to say


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

What are you using for the breakup pattern on your lights?



Terrorsteet said:


> Decorating inside is minimalistic as wife prefers to decorate like a normal person. Outside on the other hand I can do what I want. Spent all day yesterday decorating since the next weekend is calling for crappy weather.


----------



## Terrorsteet (Sep 17, 2018)

I use solid colored spotlights to highlight the specific props then use the gemmy fire and ice colored spotlights and place those far enough away to highlight the entire scene. 

It gives just enough movement to make the scene feel alive (especially if you pair with fog)




Kwll2112 said:


> What are you using for the breakup pattern on your lights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow! Everyone is doing such a great job. Started digging in boxes today and was able to put a few things out. Everything is too disorganized



Looks good love the grandin barnacle bust and the crow wreath!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

You guys are making me super excited to start decorating! I have a 2 day wedding this weekend and then a trip to San Francisco on 9/30-10/6 and I just don't think I can squeeze any decorating time in before 10/7. I keep being tempted to go put some stuff outside because all my tombstones are accessible but I just don't think I want to leave them outside for a whole week with no supervision. 

Love everyone's decor!!!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I got my Buzz and Scraps last week and I am obsessed. They are so cute and I didnt know that was their actual names. So cute







mdna2014 said:


> buzz and scraps! yes they are and i just love them! get them while you can because the birds sell right out and flippers charge ridiculous amounts on ebay,
> thanks so much for the compliments!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Things are getting put up. I'm so happy!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Love it all Dawnski


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

dawnski said:


> Things are getting put up. I'm so happy!
> 
> View attachment 566217
> View attachment 566229
> ...



Wow this looks great! I love the wild boar!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

dawnski said:


> things are getting put up. I'm so happy!
> 
> View attachment 566217
> View attachment 566229
> ...


love your attention to detail and how clean everything is super cool and scary


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dawn everything looks fantastic! That 3D frame - WOW!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

LouNroxLuv said:


> I got my Buzz and Scraps last week and I am obsessed. They are so cute and I didnt know that was their actual names. So cute


I did not know either. so cute!


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

Awesome pictures! I need to take some too! On my to-do list!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Above the door scene









Mantel - backboard is a large piece of cardboard with an old table cloth and black material


----------



## Vira28 (Jul 6, 2018)

Awww I'm going to copy your above the door scene! How awesome. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Finally got pretty much everything set up inside! Still have to work on some frames and then start on the outside. Lots to do, but I'm happy the inside decor is done!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

dawnski said:


> Above the door scene
> 
> View attachment 567205
> 
> ...


I love that painting! May I ask where you found it?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

RedSonja said:


> Finally got pretty much everything set up inside! Still have to work on some frames and then start on the outside. Lots to do, but I'm happy the inside decor is done!


RedSonja it looks great! You have some things i have never seen in the stores before. Also excellent use of creepy cloth.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

dawnski said:


> Above the door scene
> 
> View attachment 567205
> 
> ...


Did you create that painting on your mantle? I love it!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Indoor decorations so far.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

these are some amazing displays-I need more decor now


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

On it now. Pictures soooooon!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Here are a few of mine, I'm not done yet.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Full swing decorating starts this weekend. But here is something that I did get finished. I promise, it's not crooked. That's just my cockeyed picture taking and slanted floors in my 100+ year old house.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

CJSimon said:


> Full swing decorating starts this weekend. But here is something that I did get finished. I promise, it's not crooked. That's just my cockeyed picture taking and slanted floors in my 100+ year old house.
> 
> View attachment 569027
> 
> ...


Oh very nice! Good work!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

A new friend has come for Halloween.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

lilibat said:


> View attachment 569865
> 
> 
> A new friend has come for Halloween.



Excellent webbing you have there


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

My fortune teller area unsure as of yet what kind of lighting i will be using


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Our theme this year is Nightmare Before Christmas. This scene is in our family room.


----------



## tjohnson27596 (Oct 20, 2017)

Here is my exterior for 2018...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

A couple of my small Halloween displays.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's a little film displaying some of my interior decorations. 

https://youtu.be/4D8FOia45oc


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Most of our decor this year is a combination of our best scenes from the last two years, although most are in different rooms. Thus, we don't really have too much that's new, but we did add this dancing couple to the Skeleton Dining Room:


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kwll2112 said:


> Most of our decor this year is a combination of our best scenes from the last two years, although most are in different rooms. Thus, we don't really have too much that's new, but we did add this dancing couple to the Skeleton Dining Room:
> 
> View attachment 571243
> 
> View attachment 571245


Nice corpsing! Also love your wall coverings. Is it like that all year? Beautiful!


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

I love seeing all of these! Spread that Halloween Spirit!























Of course, now all but 1 of my tombstones has blown away...


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you. My wife does all of the corpsing on our skeletons. Once they're dry, she'll meticulously apply the hair. Not one of her fav things to do, but she's really good at it. The wall coverings are for Halloween only. 



Spookerstar said:


> Nice corpsing! Also love your wall coverings. Is it like that all year? Beautiful!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Slowly finishing up inside. Here's AJ auditioning for the role of "The Witch's Familiar".


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

I love that witch! (And that cat is precious)


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Beautiful cat, looks right at home with your witch!


----------



## GimpMama (Oct 15, 2018)

One of many projects. I will get more photos Saturday when every thing is on display.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

CJSimon, I love that witch! And your cat is beautiful too!
Is anyone else having trouble getting good pics of their decorations? Mine just look bland and 'meh' in pics! Has anyone decorated their windows too? I'm finishing mine off tomorrow, thought it was too soon but I've seen a few other ppl have theirs done which is unusual around here!


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

So Far,there is a large bat that hangs on the fan not shown


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Sky said:


> I love that witch! (And that cat is precious)


Thank you! She came from Christmas Tree Shop. The witch, not the cat.  

The cat is a 19lb Maine **** mix rescued from our local SPCA.


----------



## wasagooze (Oct 2, 2012)

I get inside done before the outside usually - for me it makes the Halloween season official.

























Haunted Mansion figures
















top of the entertainment center


----------



## GimpMama (Oct 15, 2018)

I have my hall completed!


----------



## memnet (Jul 23, 2017)

*Been decorated since the first week of October...(picture heavy)*

My idea is a Victorian era Halloween party/seance/funeral viewing. More Edward Gorey aimed than gory.








Tiny indoor cemetery








Mummy boy...he talks, if I'd plug him in but after years of hearing him, I opted to make him a non-talker.








Talk about vanity, this dinner guest has to gaze in a mirror at all times.








Skeleton at the close end of the table has a telephone, guess he's waiting for an important call. The telephone regularly threatens me with dire promises.








Bay window collection of "interesting" things.








Not sure what's going on here; I just like it.








Music recital...Halloween style.








The kids having fun.








The obligatory Ouija board session.








Looks like they're having a good time.








Well, maybe they aren't all having fun. 








I really should figure out a way to make her look a little less distressed...oh wait, maybe that's the point.








Waiting her turn at the coffin?








Den mantle; lots of black and white with a bit of color thrown in.








Never occurred to me that the house looks like it's staring at you...until I took this picture.








Last but not least, Charlie, yeah...the spirit of the cemetery.

Memnet


----------



## memnet (Jul 23, 2017)

Lol, I like spiders but I think that might make me pause a little before I walked through there. Nice touch.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Decorating my green house for little kids during my garden party next week


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

A couple of pics from my house.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I don’t seem to be getting the hang of this. Can someone help turn my pic right side up.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Trying a different approach....


----------



## Audryys (Oct 20, 2018)

hplvr17 said:


> My mantel decor 2018


Good work !!!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

This maybe?


----------



## Audryys (Oct 20, 2018)

I need one like this


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I give up....not sure why my pictures are flipped or how to correct it. Sorry.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

zo6marlene said:


> I give up....not sure why my pictures are flipped or how to correct it. Sorry.


Don't worry about it, looks great and I've never seen a horse skeleton before! So cool!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Boxes are all stored and Halloween is up and ready for viewing BUT I am still twreaking everything. Can’t wander thru a room without trying to fix something to make it look better or more balanced. It never ends.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Wanted to show off how we displayed some of our old Ben Cooper masks!


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

My family room


----------



## Bipoltergeist (Aug 18, 2018)

My Haunted Skelly Hallway day time --definitely will need to tweak each area. But this year all I was able to do.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We had everything set up by Saturday night, but I didn't get a chance to take decent photos until last night. 

The hallway and bathroom:















The Skeleton Dining Room:















The Witches Lair (Kitchen):





























The Parlor:















The Lab:


----------



## CountMonte (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Stych (Nov 3, 2016)

Inside is subtle but finally decorated


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we're more on the subtle side, too...and this year is 'skimpy' because we've had so much going on but we do have pockets here and there.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are a few more inside shots. I still need to get some with the lighting.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Stych said:


> Inside is subtle but finally decorated



Beautiful! Looks like a magazine photo


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kwll just exquisite! The lighting, the webbing, the details are all to die for. Wish you would go professional rather then stepping back but that is just because both of you are so talented you could work for Universal Studios or Disney! Congratulations for taking it to the next level!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

CJSimon;2493881
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 574653[/ATTACH]


Really love the kitty shelves -- so adorable


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

finally got pictures.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Heres mine!


----------

